
Caddy – The HTTP/2 web server with automatic HTTPS - joshmanders
https://caddyserver.com/?hn
======
bketelsen
I use caddy for everything I serve on the web now, and have been for roughly a
year. It's an amazingly stable server -- fast and easy to configure. The team
has continuously updated Caddy, and been extremely responsive to any feature
requests and support questions.
[https://www.gophercon.com](https://www.gophercon.com) and
[https://blog.gopheracademy.com](https://blog.gopheracademy.com) are both
served (with Let's Encrypt!) from Caddy.

------
mchahn
I wish the website had some bullet points comparing features to nginx, my
current go-to server.

------
Apreche
But does it support WSGI?

~~~
mholt
It can proxy to uwsgi

